# Where to buy blank tees in Los Angeles for cheap



## Anthny750 (Apr 16, 2013)

Do anyone know where I can buy good quality blank tees in Los Angeles for cheap.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

There are about a thousand suppliers in the garment district. I doubt that quality and cheap will find each other though


----------



## JayAyala (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, by the 10 freeway off of Main st. Walk around that area, and you will find blank tees, such as AAA, Gildan, Canvas, Shaka, Proclub, make sure you DO NOT get 'cut tags' because those are defected. Ask for first quality t-shirts, and always ask pricing by dozen. Usually you can mix and match. Take a list of the amount of shirts you are getting and which sizes, they get a little butt hurt when you are not prepared.


----------

